
Married Men Earn Much More Than Others - sinak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-19/u-s-married-men-earn-much-more-than-others-demographics-trends
======
ddingus
Been true for a while. I hapoen to have married young. Found her got lucky.

My unmarried peers did get less consistently. The implied family
responsibility seems to carry weight as does the perception of stability.

Both were reasons given for my comp at the time.

